# BOGOTÁ - The great capital city of Colombia



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

_BOGOTÁ D.C
CUNDINAMARCA_​
Population: 7 862 777 
References:
Tunja - Boyacá: 3 hrs / Villa de Leyva - Boyacá: 4 hrs //

Elevation:
2625 m / 8732 ft

Parque Independencia de Bogotá by Borivoj Rhodes, on Flickr





Jimenez de Quezada Av - Downtown by Borivoj Rhodes, on Flickr





16 Street by Borivoj Rhodes, on Flickr


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

Centro Internacional - Downtown by Borivoj Rhodes, on Flickr


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

Carrera 7 Av. by Borivoj Rhodes, on Flickr


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

Carrera 7 - Pedestrian Street by Borivoj Rhodes, on Flickr


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

Museo Nacional Transmilenio Station by Borivoj Rhodes, on Flickr


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

28 Street - Carrera 7 by Borivoj Rhodes, on Flickr


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

Seguros Tequendama Building by Borivoj Rhodes, on Flickr


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

15 Street by Borivoj Rhodes, on Flickr


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

36 Street - La Merced Neighborhood by Borivoj Rhodes, on Flickr


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

Centro Internacional - Carrera 7 Av. by Borivoj Rhodes, on Flickr


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

Jimenez Av. Downtown by Borivoj Rhodes, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Lovely pictures! I'd love to see more...


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

of course!

Carrera 7 Pedestrian Street by Borivoj Rhodes, on Flickr


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

Carrera 5a - 36 Street, Bogotá, Colombia by Borivoj Rhodes, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

The neighbourhood above looks, almost, as if it could be in suburban England.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Impressive natural setting but shame about all the crime.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, very nice photos of Bogotá so far :cheers:


----------



## ferdinand mex (Sep 18, 2009)

Beautiful images.
Bogotá has a british influence in the urbanism


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

I would like to see more Bogotá photos :cheers:

BTW, your request is done kay:


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

Thank you friend...
Of course, this images for you!!!




Calles del centro de Bogotá by Borivoj Rhodes, on Flickr




Centro Internacional - Carrera 7 Av. Bogotá, Colombia by Borivoj Rhodes, on Flickr




Jimenez Av. - Downtown by Borivoj Rhodes, on Flickr




26 Street - Bogotá, Colombia by Borivoj Rhodes, on Flickr




La Merced Neighbourhood by Borivoj Rhodes, on Flickr


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

Congreso de la Republica de Colombia by Borivoj Rhodes, on Flickr


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

Caracas Av. by Borivoj Rhodes, on Flickr


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

Carrera 12 by Borivoj Rhodes, on Flickr


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

Carrera 5 by Borivoj Rhodes, on Flickr


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

Carrera 8 by Borivoj Rhodes, on Flickr


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

Carrera 7- Centro Internacional by Borivoj Rhodes, on Flickr


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

Zona T by Borivoj Rhodes, on Flickr


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

La Candelaria Neighborhood by Borivoj Rhodes, on Flickr


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

Carrera 13 by Borivoj Rhodes, on Flickr


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

Carrera 7 by Borivoj Rhodes, on Flickr


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

Palacio de Lievano - Alcaldía Mayor de Bogotá by Borivoj Rhodes, on Flickr


----------



## riffriff (Jan 14, 2015)

i love this well designed city. all public spaces seems so vibrant.. i can feel the atmosphere just bylooking at the photo.


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

Bogotá is one of the most beautiful and impressive cities in Latin America, the city has a unique style, lots of energy and life on the streets, but it is also very stressful and chaotic!

82 Av. by Borivoj Rhodes, on Flickr


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

La Carrera Séptima by Borivoj Rhodes, on Flickr


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

Parque Central Bavaria Entrance by Borivoj Rhodes, on Flickr


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

La Candelaria Neighborhood by Borivoj Rhodes, on Flickr


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

Carrera 12 - Zona Rosa - Bogotá by Borivoj Rhodes, on Flickr


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

Plaza Bolivar by Borivoj Rhodes, on Flickr


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

Centro Internacional by Borivoj Rhodes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Bogotá :cheers:


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

Forever 21 Boutique - Zona Rosa by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

Carrera 7 - Nariño: Presidencia de la República by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

Vista del Centro Internacional - by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

82 St. by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

Jimenez Av. by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

Avenida 13 by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

33 St. La Merced - Bogotá by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

11 St. F.C.E. García Marquez- México - Colombia by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

12 Av. by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

Torre Colpatria - Centro Internacional de Bogotá by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

beautiful images...the streets are quite busy.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Bogotá :cheers:


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

Andino Mall by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

Palacio de Lievano - Plaza de Bolivar by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

Calle 10 - La Candelaria - Bogotá by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr


----------



## Nach01984 (May 12, 2015)

Very nice photos of a beautiful city


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

Little park in Bogotá by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

Hola Nach01984, saludos hasta Buenos Aires!


Carrera 13 - Bavaria by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

Plaza de Bolivar - Downtown by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

Aeropuerto Internacional El Dorado - Bogotá -  by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

10 Street by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

Carrera 7 by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

9 Street - Séptima by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

Streets of La Candelaria Neighbourhood - by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

Zona T - Bogotá by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

Centro Internacional - Bogotá by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

Boutiques in Zona Rosa - Carrera 12 by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

nice photo update.....neat...


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks a lot skylark!

Carrera 8 - Centro Histórico by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

Colpatria Tower in yellow by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

Calle 10 - Calle del Coliseo by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

Casa de Nariño - Carrera 7 by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

Carrera 13 by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

Museo del Oro by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

Capitolio Nacional - Plaza de Bolivar - Centro by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

Museo Nacional - Transmilenio Station by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

Carrera 5 by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

Calle 11 by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

Parque Central Bavaria by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr


----------

